# Toronto police to issue STOP RECEIPTS



## my72jeep (13 Nov 2012)

Just read this one Looks like Toronto police now must issue stop receipts is they decide to stop you and let you go.
Shared with all the usual cravats.

The Toronto Star reports that Chief Bill Blair will submit a board report on Wednesday requiring officers to present those stopped in non-criminal encounters with a receipt detailing the event.  More at link

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/receipt-toronto-street-checks-plan-step-direction-214644186.html


----------



## Nemo888 (13 Nov 2012)

Toronto police were pretty messed up when I was there 20 years ago. Some divisions like 23 or 51 were corrupt as hell by civvie standards back in the day. Maybe it will stop some of the bad apples, but probably not.


----------



## mariomike (13 Nov 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Toronto police were pretty messed up when I was there 20 years ago. Some divisions like 23 or 51 were corrupt as hell by civvie standards back in the day.



I remember when 51 Division went on a wildcat at the old Regent St. station about 20 years ago.

23 and 51 had some of the most stressful neighbourhoods in Metro. I guess they still are.


----------

